# Methods for raising light fixture



## Jester946 (Mar 30, 2013)

Raising your light will help, but going off a drop checker for co2 enrichment is not the most accurate, or up to date picture. Following PH and KH is the most reliable method that I have seen explained. I think reading your fish, and plants is also better, as some fish can't deal with 15ppm CO2, and some can stand 40ppm co2. Setting co2 to what a drop checker is happy with, will not always be the best for the plants as well.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Make a DIY bent conduit light bar for your tank if you have a stand you can attach it to. I personally love mine for my ATI fixture. Tom has a nice thread about them here. I didn't use the fasteners he did, though. I used the open style single screw ones. More flexibility with the fixture. This thread is rather old, by the way. You can also hang the light without using any types of bolts. Just make a wire loop at the top and hang it on the conduit that way.

http://forum.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/showthread.php?t=11162

Bending goodness:

http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumArticles_EMT_lightstand.aspx


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

I would love to help you but I don't assist cheeseheads.


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

J/K. Here's a few creative ideas from some awesome members. You could also consider window screen.






























https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfJtKMxV3AY

And I know you said you couldn't hang from the ceiling but this one is nicely done.


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

pelicanincident said:


> If I raise the light, any common methods for doing so?


im working on the same thing with my ray 2, my plan is to buy shelving brackets and mount them to the wall behind the tank so it will be constantly adjustable!



Lowe said:


> I would love to help you but I don't assist cheeseheads.


i live in Illinois and wish i was born in wisconsin, im a cheesehead wanna be! LOL

as a side note Lowe, love my ray 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Another idea is to use mounting brackets from Hagen GLO fixture: they have 4 height settings, the highest being 6" off the tank. You can get a new set on line for ~$8.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Home Depot or Lowes......PVC pipes and some joints??? You can make them stylish if you want. Paint them black or something.....


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

*Clothes Hanger*

Clothes Hanger, just remove bottom rack


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

AirstoND said:


> Clothes Hanger, just remove bottom rack


That's a great idea!


----------



## pelicanincident (Mar 5, 2013)

Lowe, thanks for the help. You are the most helpful FIB I know


----------



## pelicanincident (Mar 5, 2013)

*End Result*



hambone870 said:


> im working on the same thing with my ray 2, my plan is to buy shelving brackets and mount them to the wall behind the tank so it will be constantly adjustable!


Adjustable shelving from home depot worked perfectly. Brackets on the light fixture fit _perfectly_ on the shelving bracket rails. ClosetMaid® brand. Thanks everyone for the helpful ideas.


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

That is great and your tank looks awesome

Gives me the motivation to get mine done this weekend.

Thanks for the follow up on this one!


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Subscribed to this thread, lots of great ideas! thank you.


----------



## Markahsf (Feb 27, 2012)

I got some racks from Lowes. It's being held up but industrial strength velcro. Very easily adjustable and no holes in the wall thanks to the velcro. It's held up for a couple years now. 











Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

